# 6-24 Powershift 4 sale!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* It has the MITSY Engine on it. for the low price of $199.00 at Johnson hardware. it was 1 of the service guys machine.*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

didn't realize there was a 6hp mitsy motor, all the ones I've seen have been 8hp motors


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So is that like Mitsubishi made? I see it is


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> So is that like Mitsubishi made? I see it is


yes


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like that left side auger tried to eat something it shouldn't have! :sad2:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Looks like that left side auger tried to eat something it shouldn't have! :sad2:


Just have to get it to nibble on something with the right auger and then you can say "Naw, that's the way she was made!"


----------

